# What to do with Aurora skinny GPlus chassis?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got about a dozen GPlus chassis for the F1 and other slim bodied Aurora AFX cars. The only problem is I only have a couple of slim bodies and they seem to be kind of hard to come by (I have a ton of broken F1 style bodies). So do I trade/sell these or is there any retrofit to use these chassis on standard width AFX bodies? I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question!

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Tom,
I have clips which can adapt a narrow Tomy Super G to take a wide Tomy body. Like you, I had a slim chassis and no body for it; Aurora F1 bodies will not fit on Tomy F1 chassis.

I don't know if these clips will work with an Aurora G-Plus. Maybe others do. I do have a number of them I picked up at 2/$3 if you're interested.

Joe


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Chassis Clips are available for the Aurora G+*



Grandcheapskate said:


> Tom,
> I have clips which can adapt a narrow Tomy Super G to take a wide Tomy body. Like you, I had a slim chassis and no body for it; Aurora F1 bodies will not fit on Tomy F1 chassis.
> 
> I don't know if these clips will work with an Aurora G-Plus. Maybe others do. I do have a number of them I picked up at 2/$3 if you're interested.
> ...



Aurora G+ chassis clips to convert a narrow G+ chassis to a wide chassis to fit all AFX type wide bodies are available from SlotCarCentralHO.

He sells on ebay. Here are two links to assist. He sells a lot of original Aurora G+ parts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Aurora-G-Slo...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30


http://stores.shop.ebay.com/SlotCarCentral-HO


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Great*

Thanks for the info and link!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is a great question. Slot Car Johnnie's (SCJ on this board) http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ carries the adapters too. Keep in mind that they are not a 100% solution because they do add top side bulk that interferes with mounting of some standard A/FX, Tomy, and AW bodies. Also, the clips tend to make some bodies sit with more of a nose-up stance than you would like, which is further accentuated by the small front tires on the G-Plus chassis. They are also less secure fitting than a native wide chassis. Overall though, definitely worth the investment, but be prepared to swap around bodies until you find the ones that look and fit best with the G-Plus chassis, if you care about stuff like that.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> This is a great question. Slot Car Johnnie's (SCJ on this board) http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ carries the adapters too. Keep in mind that they are not a 100% solution because they do add top side bulk that interferes with mounting of some standard A/FX, Tomy, and AW bodies. Also, the clips tend to make some bodies sit with more of a nose-up stance than you would like, which is further accentuated by the small front tires on the G-Plus chassis. They are also less secure fitting than a native wide chassis. Overall though, definitely worth the investment, but be prepared to swap around bodies until you find the ones that look and fit best with the G-Plus chassis, if you care about stuff like that.


I agree with all of the above. 

In some instances, I have had to use a dremel to shave/thin the top of the clips to fit some bodies. Still, in most instances, the clips are well worth the purchase.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Three Hutt Options*

If the clips are an issue, you can buy wide chassis and put the parts in the new chassis. The only hard part IMHO is the pick up hangers. Those can be pretty easily bent when removing and made kinda useless for the new chassis. You can still get NOS shoe hangers. Personally, the shoe hanger is the weakest feature of the chassis design. Check out JAG Hobbies AFX parts list for both the chassis and the hanger as well as pretty much all the other G Plus parts. Please see the direct link below. 

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_afx.htm

There are other dealers who carry G plus parts as well. JAG was just the first that came to mind as I am preparing an order to send him.

There is a second option available since you are hooked up with the Hobby Talk family. You can see if somebody wants to swap you some wide chassis G Plus cars for your narrow chassis versions. 

Lastly, watch what Bad Dawg is releasing in the near future. It is entirely possible that Bruce may release a G Plus formula body like the Lotus 79 for example. He's a creative guy so you just never know what might be coming up next. Just check out his web site from time to time for new releases. :thumbsup:

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/index.php

Hopefully, one or more of these options will be of some use to you.

Happy Memorial Day!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Hey! Thanks for the links Monger!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You're welcome, Desert Slot. That's a sweet new avitar you have there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> This is a great question. Slot Car Johnnie's (SCJ on this board) http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ carries the adapters too. Keep in mind that they are not a 100% solution because they do add top side bulk that interferes with mounting of some standard A/FX, Tomy, and AW bodies. Also, the clips tend to make some bodies sit with more of a nose-up stance than you would like, which is further accentuated by the small front tires on the G-Plus chassis. They are also less secure fitting than a native wide chassis. Overall though, definitely worth the investment, but be prepared to swap around bodies until you find the ones that look and fit best with the G-Plus chassis, if you care about stuff like that.


 
Thanks for the kind words AFX2 :thumbsup:

We do indeed have them but keep in mind ours are for AFX G-plus not the new Tomy stuff.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why not add a post to whatever body you can fit onto the chassis?


----------

